

DEC64: Decimal Floating Point - cesarbs
http://www.dec64.org/

======
wglb
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=dec64.org#!/story/forever/0/dec64....](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=dec64.org#!/story/forever/0/dec64.org)

See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8355709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8355709)
for a few comments.

